# Mouse (Contour Unimouse) issues extra button 1 clicks on other buttons



## burke3gd (Mar 22, 2018)

I bought a Contour Design Unimouse because I wanted a 3 button mouse to use with the Acme editor in devel/plan9port.

The mouse and all its buttons are recognized fine, the only problem is that every button sends a button 1 click in addition to its own button click. For example: I press the right button and x11/xev reports a click for both buttons 1 and 3. I've also confirmed the same behaviour in the console with moused.

The Unimouse has 7 physical buttons and this is how `xev -event button` reports them:


```
Button 1 = Left
Button 2 = Middle* and scroll wheel click*
Button 3 = Right*
Button 4 = Scroll wheel up
Button 5 = Scroll wheel down
Button 8 = Browser back*
Button 9 = Browser forward*
* also sends button 1
```

`xmodmap -pp` reports 10 buttons for the mouse when using auto detection. I've played around with `xmodmap -e "pointer = ..."` and so far the only thing I've accomplished is that if I disable button 1 (with a zero), then all the other buttons work fine. Any other combination (I've tried many) and it continues sending button 1 on the other buttons.

I've also tried most of the settings mentioned in mouse(4x)() and none have helped so far. If I try to set `Option "Buttons" "7"` xmodmap reports that the mouse now has 14 buttons...

Lastly, here is the output of `xinput --list-props 7`:


```
Device 'sysmouse':
Device Enabled (153):   1
Coordinate Transformation Matrix (154): 1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000
Device Accel Profile (268):     0
Device Accel Constant Deceleration (269):       1.000000
Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration (270):       1.000000
Device Accel Velocity Scaling (271):    10.000000
Device Node (272):      "/dev/sysmouse"
Button Labels (273):    "Button Left" (156), "Button Middle" (157), "Button Right" (158), "Button Wheel Up" (159), "Button Wheel Down" (160)
Mouse Middle Button Emulation (274):    1
Mouse Middle Button Timeout (275):      50
```

Any advice is appreciated. 

PS: I have tried enabling hald and dbus and I have read the pertinent parts of the handbook, but alas to no avail. :-(

Edit: I have now tested the Unimouse on a Windows 10 computer and all the buttons work as expected.


----------

